# tickeroo.de



## Karl-Heinz (30 November 2007)

Karl-Heinz schrieb:


> [ edit] . Die drohen nur. Ausserdem ist die Staatsanwaltschaft schon auf die aufmerksam geworden.


Hallo an alle. das Thema Fabrikeinkauf ist ja nun vom Tisch.
Und schon gibt es etwas neues. Habe heute eine eMail bekommen, und ich einen iPod für ca.75 EU kaufen könnte. (Kommt mir alles so bekannt vor.) Sollte den Link
[noparse]www.tickeroo.de/artikel/98/[/noparse] anklicken, (was ich nicht getan habe.) Solltet Ihr auch so ein Mail bekommen nicht den Link anklicken, ist mit Sicherheit ein faules EI.Zumal ich wieder mit Frau "sowieso" angeschrieben wurde, u. auch die Mailadresse sehr an die von Fabrikeinkauf erinnerte. Auch ist das wieder eine Firma die sich  in England befindet.
Also nochmals VORSICHT.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 November 2007)

*AW: tickeroo.de*



Karl-Heinz schrieb:


> Auch ist das wieder eine Firma die sich  in England befindet.


In England ja, aber woanders (Dort sitzt zB die meinNachbar Limited).
-->
http://forum.mods.de/bb/thread.php?TID=175827
weitere Infos hier:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=16428


----------

